# Engagement Session at Brazos Bend, Texas



## TheoGraphics (Sep 29, 2015)

A few from a recent engagement set! 

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13


----------



## MRnats (Sep 29, 2015)

Cool shots. The soccer shot especially.


----------



## JanB56 (Sep 30, 2015)

These are beautiful shots.


----------



## George Griffeth (Mar 19, 2016)

I love 10. And 6 is a really great shot, that might be my favorite. I like the movement of the bubbles but they're staying still, and their expressions.


----------



## Ty Sheers (Apr 3, 2016)

Overall love them !!! ..solid solid shoot.

Individually some feedback 

1. that branch on the left on the ground catches my eye
2. His expression very weird and he is not holding her like he wants her
3. Don't like this one , the blanket over them.. just a no from me
4. Love it but can't see him
5. Awkward crop at knees
6. Nice
7. Weird tone
8. Can't see him
9. Nice BNW but can't see him
10. LOVE
11. Very good !!.. leaves over her dress leg?
12. Love
13. VERY VERY good !!


----------

